# Steuerung MM430 über E/A



## Andreas- (2 August 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe ein dickes Problem mit der Steuerung eines MM430 über die Digitalen Eingänge...

Zunächst einmal funktioniert der MM430 über den JOG-Betrieb am BOP, was (eigentlich) einen defekten MM ausschließen kann.

Wenn ich aber dem MM430 ein Analogsignal in Form von 0 -10V (die beiden Schalter bei dem Klemmen habe ich auf OFF eingestellt) auf die Klemmen 3 u. 4 und ein "1" Signal an die Klemme 5 (DIN 1) gebe, läuft der Motor nicht los ... stattdessen wird lediglich die Frequenz, mit der er laufen soll, blinkend abwechselnd mit 0 am BOP angezeigt. Ich dachte zuerst, dass das Startsignal an Klemme 5 fehlt, aber nach meiner Messung liegen 23V an der Klemme an. 

Ich bin total verzweifelt, da die Anlage UNBEDINGT morgen laufen soll. Gestern stand ich 14 Stunden an der Anlage und hab alles X mal durchgecheckt, aber ohne Erfolg...

Was ich am MM gemacht/eingestellt habe:

- P0010 auf 0 eingestellt
- P0700 auf 2 eingestellt
- P1000 auf 2 eingestellt
- P0701 auf 1 eingestellt

Brauche dringend Hilfe. Wahrscheinlich habe ich irgendwo was übersehen oder einen dummen Fehler gemacht.
Was bedeuten denn diese Befehlsdatensätze? Vielleicht habe ich da einen Fehler gemacht.

Grüße


----------



## jabba (2 August 2009)

Wenn sich die Sollfrequenz mit deiner Vorgabe am Sollwert ändert, ist die Vorgabe schon mal OK.
Wenn der Sollwert abwechselnd mit dem Istwert blinkt fehlt der Start.

Bist Du sicher das die Spannung ankommt, woher kommen die 24V von intern oder extern?
Wenn die von extern kommen must du unbedingt die 0V extern mit den 0V Intern verbinden.


----------



## marlob (2 August 2009)

Hast du mal einen Parameterreset durchgeführt und danach noch mal die Schnellinbetriebnahme durchgeführt.
Kapitel 6.1 und 6.5 im Anhang
Evtl. auch mal einen anderen Eingang als Startfreigabe parametrieren. Und einen Eingang auf Parameterwert 9 (Fehler-Quittierung setzen) um Fehler zu resetten. Hast du am BOP auch zwischen Auto und Hand umgeschaltet?


----------



## Andreas- (2 August 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

erstmal vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten! Ich bin echt total verzweifelt, da vorallem der Druck von oben wächst...

@jabba:
Die 24V kommen extern aus einem S7-200 Ausgang und die 0V intern habe ich tatsächlich nicht mit dem 0V extern verbunden. Muss das unbedingt sein? Liegt da der Fehler? Ich hatte mich zwar bei der Spannungsmessung gewundert wieso bei einem ungeschaltetem S7-200 Ausgang trotzdem rund 12V an der Klemme 5 am MM430 anliegen, hab es aber nicht weiter beachtet.

Muss ich sonst noch irgendwelche Parameter ändern? Wie z.B. P0725 (PNP Betriebsart oder NPN Betriebsart) Müssen die Klemmen 14/15 am MM unbedingt überbrückt sein (Motor-Temperaturfühler) und muss ich noch was am Parameter P0601 ändern?

@marlob
Den Parameterreset und dann die Schnellinbetriebnahme habe ich öfter durchgeführt, aber es kam immer zu dem selben Problem.
Also einen anderen DIN-Eingang fürs starten habe ich bisher noch nicht getestet. Am BOP konnte ich in Hand den Motor ansteuern, aber in Auto gabs keinen Erfolg :/.


Bitte gibt mir alle Tipps, die ihr habt. Die tollen Siemensleute haben nur Engländer am Wochenende zur Verfügung und mein Englisch ist leider "not very good"


----------



## marlob (2 August 2009)

Hast du Jabba seinen Tipp mit den 0V denn mal getestet? Was passiert denn wenn du die Klemme 5 direkt mit Klemme 9 (24V des MM430) verbindest. Läuft der Motor dann?


----------



## marlob (2 August 2009)

Ausserdem könntest du testweise mal den zweiten Analogeingang benutzen oder den FU mit einem Festsollwert ansteuern ohne den Analogeingang


----------



## Andreas- (2 August 2009)

Ich bin grade zu Hause und kann deshalb die Dinge nicht testen, aber ich möchte unbedingt morgen vorbereitet zur Anlage fahren und alle Dinge die nötig sind ausprobieren.

Also Jabba's Tipp mit den 0V hab ich noch nicht getestet, ABER die Klemme 9 habe ich schonmal direkt mit Klemme 5 verbunden und es kam wieder zu dem selben Problem das die Sollfrequenz mit der Istfrequenz geblinkt hat...

Eben in der Betriebsanleitung habe ich noch den Parameter P0725 mit dem man von PNP oder NPN Betriebsart wählen kann. Da habe ich ebenfalls noch nichts getan... Muss man da abseits der Werkseinstellung irgendwas ändern?

Es kann noch nicht so schwer sein den MM430 durch Eingänge zu steuern...


----------



## Andreas- (2 August 2009)

Muss ich vielleicht die Befehlsdatensätze irgendwie beachten? Gilt nur CDS2 für den Auto-Betrieb?

Da nach dem Parameter P0701 (DIN 1) z.B. noch eine Auswahl zwischen IN001, 002 und 003 kommt. Ich schätze das sind die Befehlsdatensätze, richtig?


----------



## jabba (2 August 2009)

Wenn man zu lange an so einem gerät gespielt hat, sollte man die Werkseinstellung wieder laden, umn sicher zu sein das alle Änderungen weg sind.

Auf Seite 17 ist in der Zeichnung extra gemalt das das Minus auf Klemmen 28 gehen soll. Wie soll den der Stromkreis geschlossen werden wenn du nur einen Plus an den FU schickst ? Das würde nur gehen falls dein Netzteil sekundärseitig geerdet wäre und der FU auch (Ist er aber nicht).


----------



## Andreas- (2 August 2009)

Ich werde morgen auf jeden Fall erstmal die Masse auf die Klemme 28 legen und die Werkseinstellung laden. Ich hoffe, dass es dann funktionieren wird.

Kannst du mir bitte sagen, ob mit den Klemmen 14/15 (Motor-Temperaturschutz) auch irgendwas gemacht werden muss?

Aber schon mal Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Hans99 (2 August 2009)

Hallo Andreas,
falls du neue MM430 hast, solltest du mal bei deinen Siemens Fachberater nachfragen. Es hat hier bei einer bestimmten Baureihe (Seriennummer aufschreiben) Probleme mit der Einstellung gegeben, es sind da die Daten verloren gegangen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Andreas- (2 August 2009)

Hallo Hans,

Oh, da muss ich mal auf jeden Fall nachhören. Der MM430 wurde erst vor ca. 2 Wochen von Siemens geliefert. Kennst du die Baureihe zufällig?

Ich habe den MM430 6SE6430-2AD31-8DA0 eingesetzt. (18,5kW)


----------



## Hans99 (2 August 2009)

Ich kenne die Baureihe nicht, ich habe das nur mitbekommen.
Ich erstellte für diese Anlage nur die S7 Software
Gruß, Hans


----------



## Andreas- (4 August 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Zur Info:
Das Problem war, dass ich eine externe Versorgungsspannung für die Steuerung über die MM-Eingänge nutzte, aber die interne Masseklemme 28 nicht mit dem externen Masse verbunden habe. 

Die Maschine läuft allerdings immernoch nicht, da der Motor bzw. die Getriebeuntersetzung nicht einwandfrei ist. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## marlob (4 August 2009)

Andreas- schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Maschine läuft allerdings immernoch nicht, da der Motor bzw. die Getriebeuntersetzung nicht einwandfrei ist.
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


Jetzt ist es aber nicht mehr deine Schuld ;-)


----------

